# FR: Demandez ce qu’il va faire là-bas



## Pó de Pirlimpimpim

Hello, I would like to know what is the meaning of the word "ce" in the expression "demandez ce qu’il va faire là-bas". What is the function of this word (in grammar)?
 
Thank you!


----------



## pieanne

A mon avis, c'est le COD de "demandez", et l'antécédant de "qu' "


----------



## janpol

dans un premier temps, j'ai pensé la même chose et puis je me suis dit qu'un découpage en propositions ne ferait pas se terminer la principale après "ce", on doit donc pouvoir dire que "ce" et "que" ne peuvent être séparés, que la principale est "demandez", que "ce qu'il va faire......." est" une subordonnée interrogative indirecte COD de "demandez" et que "ce" ("ce que ?) est COD de "faire".
(interrogation directe : "Demandez-lui : "Que vas-tu faire là-bas ?")
Si l'on remplace "ce" par un nom, on change de construction : "demandez-lui quelles actions il va mener là-bas" = "quelles actions" qui remplace "ce que" est COD de "mener".


----------



## itka

Janpol, je crois qu'on peut quand même (bien que ce soit du style indirect) retrouver les phrases sous-jacentes qui seraient :

Demandez _cela + _Il va faire _quelque chose_ là-bas_ 
--->_ Demandez _cela_ / qu'il va faire là-bas._
---> Demandez *ce* qu'il va faire là-bas.

*Ce* _est bien l'antécédent de_ "que". _Enfin, c'est comme ça que je comprends l'analyse de cette phrase. Je me trompe ?_
_


----------



## Feadin

Dans l'interrogation indirecte, la locution "ce que" est insécable, et elle est complément d'objet direct du verbe de la subordonnée interrogative.
(ayant été sujet à un léger doute, j'ai vérifié dans un traité de grammaire)

Ici, on a "ce que" COD de l'infinitif "faire", lui-même COD ( COD simple et non noyau d'une proposition infinitive puisqu'il n'a pas de sujet propre) de "il va".
Et l'ensemble de la proposition "ce qu'il va faire là-bas" est subordonnée interrogative COD de "Demandez".


----------



## janpol

Itka, c'est ce que j"ai d'abord pensé mais j'ai opté pour l'interrogative indirecte où "que" n'est pas un pronom relatif. Tu passes par "cela" mais ce mot implique que l'on sait ce que recouvre ce mot alors qu'en fait on se le demande.
Feadin et moi sommes en accord à un demi détail près peut-être : "aller" pourrait être vu comme un auxiliaire de "faire' (futur immédiat ?)


----------



## Feadin

Hum... on considère "aller" comme un auxiliaire pour construire un "futur immédiat" quand une action est sur le point de se réaliser ou quand une action se réalisera à coup sûr... On ne sait pas "ce qu'il va faire là-bas", mais on est sûr qu'il va y faire des choses.
Donc je pense que tu as raison Janpol, et dans ce cas "ce que" est COD du verbe "faire" au futur immédiat ^^


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Si l'on remplace "ce" par un nom, on change de construction : "demandez-lui quelles actions il va mener là-bas" = "quelles actions" qui remplace "ce que" est COD de "mener".


Pas forcément : _Demandez les actions qu'il va mener là-bas_,_ le montant qu'il compte gagner là-bas_.

On sait que la syntaxe des relatives a un peu « contaminé » les interrogatives indirectes au fil du temps, mais ce sont quand même des constructions distinctes. On peut avoir une phrase avec deux interprétations, par ex. :Demandez ce qu'il a gagné (_ce que _introducteur complexe d'interrogative indirecte : "Qu'est-ce que tu as gagné ?")
Demandez ce qu'il a gagné (_ce_ + relative, = "Donne-moi tout ce que tu as gagné.")​


----------



## brian

Désolé, mais qu'est-ce que c'est _COD_?  Complément d'objet direct?


----------



## Feadin

oui, c'est cela ^^


----------



## janpol

demandez les actions... j'ai pensé à cette construction, Capn Prep, et je l'ai écartée : j'ai trouvé qu'elle "sonnait" mal.


----------



## Feadin

je dirais que la construction "demandez les actions", surtout si l'on s'appuie sur l'exemple que donne Capn Prep "=donne-moi tout ce que tu as gagné", impliquerait un changement de sens de "demander" qui semble incorrect dans ce contexte.


----------



## Nicomon

J'arrive en retard à la fête, mais j'analyse ainsi (je ne sépare pas « ce que »). Un peu comme Janpol, je crois.

Demandez *ce* *qu*'il va faire là-bas = demandez *qu'est-ce* *qu'* / il va faire là-bas. 
Et ici, *qu'est-ce qu'* / il va faire = *quoi */ il va faire (qui ne se dit pas en français correct, bien sûr) 

Mais - et là, il se peut fort bien que je me trompe - on pourrait à mon avis interpréter de deux façons : 

1 = aller + faire
Un ami vous a annoncé qu'il va à un endroit XX, et vous ne comprenez pas son choix de destination, qui n'aurait pas été le vôtre : 
_- Je me demande bien ce qu'il_ (*quoi il*) _va faire là bas_ = Pourquoi va-t-il là bas, dans cet endroit du bout du monde? Qu'est-ce qui le motive?

2 = futur immédiat
Vous vous demandez ce qu'il peut bien y avoir à faire dans cet endroit désertique_ :_ 
- _Je me demande bien ce qu'il_ (*quoi il*) _va faire (une fois) là bas?_ Quelles activités? 

1 = _Demandez-lui pourquoi il va là-bas_
2 = _Demandez-lui quelles activités il va faire/fera là-bas._

Si « *quoi *il* »* (qui remplace *ce qu'*il) était correct... quelle serait la valeur grammaticale de *quoi*? 
COD ou autre chose? Et serait-elle la-même dans les deux cas?


----------



## janpol

il serait COD, je pense, mais... on est en pleine grammaire-fiction !


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> il serait COD, je pense, mais... on est en pleine grammaire-fiction !


 Merci janpol. Bien sûr que c'est de la grammaire-fiction, en ce sens que _qu'est-ce qu'il_ est incorrect en interrogation indirecte, et _quoi il_ n'est pas français. 
Je tentais une explication simpliste.  

Pour Pô : *Ce que, qu'est-ce que* et aussi *ce tableau*, d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit (c'est moi qui souligne en rouge)


> Je t'ai demandé: "*Que* veux-tu?" Ou "*Qu'est-ce que* tu veux?"
> Je t'ai demandé *ce que* tu voulais. *(chose-objet direct)*


 Ça me semble la même chose pour ton exemple

Demandez-lui : *Que* vas-tu faire? *Qu'est-ce que* tu vas faire?
Demandez-lui *ce qu'*il va faire

*Qu'est-ce qu'*elle connait / *Que *connait-elle en grammaire, cette Nico?
Vous demandez *ce qu'*elle connait? 

Elle répond... peut-être pas assez pour oser répondre à des questions de ce forum.


----------

